

Vooza is the mobile web app you never know you wanted - tjosten
http://www.vooza.com/

======
svij
A website about a mobile app that won't load on my android phone. How quaint.
You'd think they would have tested the site on a few devices...

------
al_james
...and I still dont know I want it even after looking at their page.
...Next...

------
davedx
Nice promo page. Now, what the hell is it?

~~~
vooza
More details to be revealed soon! Go ahead and sign up on the email list to
get updates.

